# ditting kr1203



## brentox (May 9, 2010)

HEllo!

I am looking for new grinder. What do you think guys about this model (KR1203)

Cheapest I found on ebay (added by moderator: has a staring bid of £999)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

For a shop with a high volumes of ground coffee sales (by bag or by weight), a bag grinder is great.

For home users this is overkill.

I have modified the original post to remove the ebay link and replaced this with the manufacturers specs


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Very cheeky


----------

